
Salesforce.com CEO's head is still in a 'cloud' - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/11/02/BU5C13RBT5.DTL
======
theoneill
"his idea of 'software as a service'"

hardly

